# ASK DBSTalk: Horizontal rainbow bars, b&w picture?



## beemer58 (Feb 3, 2004)

Twice now when in the guide on sat channels, when I switch to an ota channel I got horizontal rainbow bars with a b&w picture. It had a moving or quivering effect. When I switch back to sat channel it clears up and then is fine. Anyone have this problem or have any ideas?


----------



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

Sure you're not tuning into an analog OTA channel, not a digital one?


----------



## beemer58 (Feb 3, 2004)

Matt,

Not sure, but I'll try to replicate tonight an see what happens.


----------

